# Oakley redfish tour- 2013



## KINGDOG

Check out the following link and like!

http://www.oakleyredfish.com/

Looks to be a great tour, but they need to see that people are interested. Just follow the link and like.

Oakley is a great ArmyRedfishAnglers & ArmyBassAnglers sponsor and weapon of choice .. Hooah!

Eric Bruss
Pro Staff
ArmyRedfishAnglers


----------



## Texxan1

Not many can be interested without some sort of information ya know!!!!!!!!!!!

We need more details!!!!!!!!!!!!

Capt Thomas


----------



## smooth move

Texxan1 said:


> Not many can be interested without some sort of information ya know!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We need more details!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Capt Thomas


X2


----------



## gater

*Hmm*



Texxan1 said:


> Not many can be interested without some sort of information ya know!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> We need more details!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Capt Thomas


Thomas from the picture of the boat it looks like a 100k guaranteed pot each tournament with a 50 buck entry fee. And just like the Bassmasters they supply the boats, 18ft bayliners with Merc 300 Pro XS outboards. Six man teams and two day events, and you weighin your best 36 Reds.

Don't know how you missed that, I'm all in!


----------



## Im Headed South

gater said:


> Thomas from the picture of the boat it looks like a 100k guaranteed pot each tournament with a 50 buck entry fee. And just like the Bassmasters they supply the boats, 18ft bayliners with Merc 300 Pro XS outboards. Six man teams and two day events, and you weighin your best 36 Reds.
> 
> Don't know how you missed that, I'm all in!


lol, says I must spread some yada yada. can I be a member of team darkside :rotfl:?

Mike


----------



## gater

*Yep*



Im Headed South said:


> lol, says I must spread some yada yada. can I be a member of team darkside :rotfl:?
> 
> Mike


Yep your more than welcome and we currently accepting applications for 
"Team Dark Side" all you need is a boat and a 1/2 gallon of Crown and I think I can get on board!

G


----------



## railbird

Lol sounds like fun


----------



## KINGDOG

They are only saying so far that they will have all the details worked out by this fall, but they are considering a multi state tour, Texas, Louisiana, Florida. Go to Facebook and type in Oakley Redfish Tour.. lots of questions answered and a rep is monitoring and answering questions they can answer. What's up with 2 coolers always shooting the messengers lol..


----------



## gater

*Ok*



KINGDOG said:


> They are only saying so far that they will have all the details worked out by this fall, but they are considering a multi state tour, Texas, Louisiana, Florida. Go to Facebook and type in Oakley Redfish Tour.. lots of questions answered and a rep is monitoring and answering questions they can answer. What's up with 2 coolers always shooting the messengers lol..


You set yourself up for that one...just having some fun. Thanks for posting, curious to see what they have to offer. Gater


----------



## oakleyfishing

Thanks for all the recent likes and feedback on the Facebook page. Website, schedule, etc will launch this fall. We will keep everyone here posted as we have updates.

Looking forward to 2013.


----------



## oakleyfishing

Website, schedule and information regarding the Pro series is up on our website at www.oakleyredfish.com

Information regarding the Open series will be coming soon.


----------



## oakleyfishing

Registration is live for the Open Series.

Galveston, Charleston and Destin events. All information regarding reg and payouts at www.oakleyredfish.com

*First 50 teams will each receive a pair of Polarized Oakley Sunglasses and a pair of inshore rods from Wright McGill. Value $600*


----------

